# PSA test and low Testosterone



## kthornton (May 7, 2014)

What is the appropriate diagnosis code for this scenario.  If a patient is receiving treatment for low testosterone, our doctors order PSA test to monitor their levels.  Sometimes the PSA will increase because of the medicine.  What should I use.  257.2 is not covered for 84153 for Medicare GA LCD.


----------

